# Very nice interior wood storage area



## schlot (Oct 27, 2012)

Went to a local store that specializes in fireplace and stove sales. In the showroom they had this set up for storing wood. Thought it was pretty sweet.


----------



## HotCoals (Oct 27, 2012)

Surely elaborate!


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 27, 2012)

Way better than what I have.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 27, 2012)

It sure looks pretty, but I bet the dust, dirt and bugs would get old quick. 

Matt


----------



## timusp40 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ditto! Beautiful set up, but way too much wood in the house.


----------



## begreen (Oct 27, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> Way better than what I have.


 
I hear you. Same in our house. We have a two load rack by the stove.


----------



## schlot (Oct 27, 2012)

begreen said:


> I hear you. Same in our house. We have a two load little rack by the stove.


 
Yeah, for most it's too big. The owner of the store says with the amount of stoves set up for display, that's only a weeks worth of wood.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll take two of those!


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 28, 2012)

The next house that I build will have a built in storage, hopefully its for a masonry heater if not it will be for a freestander, no more fireplaces for me.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 28, 2012)

No frame of reference to tell exactly how big it is. I know my hearth has a wood 'shelf' that extends from roughly center of room where the stove is all the way to the wall, for about 2 weeks of wood average. I like having it all right there within a couple steps of the stove but it is a pain to fill it, takes an hour or so of going in and out and hauling and stacking.


----------



## schlot (Oct 28, 2012)

It was roughly 4' by 4' and about 30" deep. They had two rows of wood.I like the idea of putting a light in there.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 28, 2012)

My S-I-L built one into their hearth that side loaded from the entryway but no light.. All out of real stone.. Really cool hearth set up.. They have sold that home in Mass. and built and live in the mountains of NH now also very nice!..

Ray


----------



## bogydave (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks really neat. 
Good use of a fire place/ store wood, not burn wood 
well more efficient use anyway


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 28, 2012)

Sclot. That looks really nice! When I do my basement re-model in a few years, or more than a few years  , I would like to have something that looks that nice to store my wood in. And that would not be too big for me. Nice thing is, you would not have to fill it all the way when your wood usage was less. But when things get really cold we start to really burn through some wood! And that kind of capacity would be nice. Thanks for sharing the pic. I get more ideas from Hearth.com members. Food, wood ovens, hearths, wood storage, splitters, boilers, water heaters....... Did I mention food?

Raybonz. How is your s-i-l doing at getting prepared for the storm?


----------



## raybonz (Oct 28, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Sclot. That looks really nice! When I do my basement re-model in a few years, or more than a few years  , I would like to have something that looks that nice to store my wood in. And that would not be too big for me. Nice thing is, you would not have to fill it all the way when your wood usage was less. But when things get really cold we start to really burn through some wood! And that kind of capacity would be nice. Thanks for sharing the pic. I get more ideas from Hearth.com members. Food, wood ovens, hearths, wood storage, splitters, boilers, water heaters....... Did I mention food?
> 
> Raybonz. How is your s-i-l doing at getting prepared for the storm?


Gasman they are way up in NH. Hart's location to be exact and I have no idea what effects they will see from this storm but I would imagine they are prepared..

Ray


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 28, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Gasman they are way up in NH. Hart's location to be exact and I have no idea what effects they will see from this storm but I would imagine they are prepared..
> 
> Ray


 
I don't know how high up they are but would not be surprised if they get some snow. White Mountain National Forest looks to be a good size. Nice country I bet.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 28, 2012)

I love the look of that storage nook, but I hate the dirt, spiders, and bugs.

I keep a week to two weeks' worth down in my unheated basement (don't bring wood into the house at all until a good hard freeze or two).  I do like the look and function of the one you showed in your first post, but there are more "minuses" than "pluses" having one of them IMO.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I love the look of that storage nook, but I hate the dirt, spiders, and bugs.
> 
> I keep a week to two weeks' worth down in my unheated basement (don't bring wood into the house at all until a good hard freeze or two). I do like the look and function of the one you showed in your first post, but there are more "minuses" than "pluses" having one of them IMO.


 
I just stack on the ceramic tile surrounding the stove.  Especially, when a heavy snow is coming and I need dry wood.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 28, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> I don't know how high up they are but would not be surprised if they get some snow. White Mountain National Forest looks to be a good size. Nice country I bet.


Yes it's very scenic there they are located in a notch with mountains surrounding them. The North Conway scenic RR runs behind their property..

Ray


----------



## David Tackett (Oct 28, 2012)

EatenByLimestone said:


> It sure looks pretty, but I bet the dust, dirt and bugs would get old quick.
> 
> Matt


 
This is what comes to mind for me.  I love the idea, but I think the management would out weigh the worthiness.  I worry about termites.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I love the look of that storage nook, but I hate the dirt, spiders, and bugs.
> 
> I keep a week to two weeks' worth down in my unheated basement (don't bring wood into the house at all until a good hard freeze or two). I do like the look and function of the one you showed in your first post, but there are more "minuses" than "pluses" having one of them IMO.


 
I would not have it on the main level of my house either. It sounds like you keep more wood inside the house than I do. I keep about three days worth of wood in my basement just outside my boiler room. This way the wood going into the boiler is never freezing cold. It has always been inside for at least two days. The storage nook would be down there as well. I want to go with a country/wood/stone look down there when I do a remodel.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 28, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> I would not have it on the main level of my house either. It sounds like you keep more wood inside the house than I do. I keep about three days worth of wood in my basement just outside my boiler room. This way the wood going into the boiler is never freezing cold. It has always been inside for at least two days. The storage nook would be down there as well. I want to go with a country/wood/stone look down there when I do a remodel.


 That's how our whole house is, Gas.  Stone, barnwood beams, oak hardwood floors........we love that country look.

When you go to do your stone, if you are doing the work yourself, Ill help ya get started.  I never did stonework before, now I could do it in my sleep.  It's really fun to do, and rewarding.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 29, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> That's how our whole house is, Gas. Stone, barnwood beams, oak hardwood floors........we love that country look.
> 
> When you go to do your stone, if you are doing the work yourself, Ill help ya get started. I never did stonework before, now I could do it in my sleep. It's really fun to do, and rewarding.


 
Well Scotty, that sounds great. Thanks. It will be a while. Need to plan a vacation to two places on the west coast next year. That is going to cost us. 
As far as your house goes. Like an old friend of mine would say when he would get kinda jealous of someone. Alright, now your pissin me off.  That sounds like you have one very beautiful house! I know I have seen some pictures of some of your work in other threads. I can not remember which ones though because it was before this handy alert thing the forum has now. I really need to learn how to use this other new thing a ma bober as well. Bookmark? I guess. Anywho, don't let the thanksgiving deadline get to ya. It is only October 29!   Plenty of time.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am thinking of building me a wood box to sit by the stove. I want to buy me a good size rubber made tub with snap on lid to sit inside the wood box. So when I close the wood box you cant see the air tight plastic tub inside. This way keeps the bugs inside the tub with the air tight tub lid.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Another thought I had is alot of these newer bug killers if sprayed in an area that doesnt get the weather , will last for like 3 to 12 months depending on the brand.

What a person could do is spray a nice coating inside the tub like I mentioned in my previous post and also spray a nice coating inside the wood box that the tub will sit in. 

If any thing crawls out of the wood its got to come in contact with the bug killer.

I sprayed around the insides of my garage doors earlier this summer with one of these bug sprays and I have noticed as it has gotten colder that anything thats been trying to get under my garage door doesnt get far as they lay dead not too many inches from the door. I have been impressed with how good they work.


----------

